# samsung owners manual



## blancagi (Jul 30, 2009)

hi i have a samsung tv model HLR5067WAX/XAA Serie B10V3CMYA02004W but i cant program the channels does anyone have the owners manual? can upload it please 

thank u :wave:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Just go to the Samsung site, click on support and enter your model number.


----------

